
New York to LA in less than 12 minutes - mshafrir
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/11/new-york-to-la-in-less-than-12-minutes/?&hpt=hp_c2
======
ColinWright
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873003>

